# disk partition layout advise



## fred974 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new to FreeBSD and i'm trying to set up a test web server using a vm before i consider doing anything live.
I'm however struggling to see what i should have for the server disk layout.
So far i though of having the following:

```
/ 1Gb
swap:	512Mb
/var:	1Gb
/tmp:	1GB
/usr:	5Gb
```
/home:	rest of the disk

The VM will have 60GB hhd and 512Mb Ra m(can be more if necessary).
The server will host the web(apache), a Mysql database and a mailserver.

Do you think the disk allocation is correct? 
Do you think i should split the web,db and mail into different VM's?

Thank you very much for your help.

Fred


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2011)

/home is usually symlinked to /usr/home on FreeBSD.  Some people make it a separate filesystem, but usually they have a good reason to do that.

A little more space in / won't hurt, and swap also.  Unless you have a reason, like limited space, I'd suggest not going with less than 2G in a partition.  So 2G each for /, swap, /var, and /tmp, and the rest in /usr.

Some databases like to put tables in /var.  Depends on what you're running.


----------



## fred974 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for your advise wblocl@


----------



## aragon (Oct 13, 2011)

I also suggest ditching the separate /tmp filesystem in favour of a tmpfs(5) mount.


----------

